# Should I adopt a baby or adult?



## TortymcShorty (Jun 10, 2022)

Hi, I’m looking to adopt a hermans tortoise at the moment, but I’m aware they live a long time and want to know which is a better decision. I love babies but I don’t want to go to college and not know what to do with my tortoise. I also know adults too live a long time and I will have to make arrangements for if life takes an unexpected turn or I pass before the tortoise. Any advice is appreciated!! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 10, 2022)

TortymcShorty said:


> Hi, I’m looking to adopt a hermans tortoise at the moment, but I’m aware they live a long time and want to know which is a better decision. I love babies but I don’t want to go to college and not know what to do with my tortoise. I also know adults too live a long time and I will have to make arrangements for if life takes an unexpected turn or I pass before the tortoise. Any advice is appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks so much!


Hello! Welcome to the form, we’re so glad you’re here! Might I ask how old you are, where you are located and how do you plan to care for it? You are correct all right, tortoises are definitely a lifelong commitment, it is important to make sure that you know how you’re going to plan to care for them in the future. If you are concerned about adopting a baby because it might outlive you or you have specific concerns on how you’re going to care for it, I would 100% recommend an adult that needs to be adopted from a shelter or a rescue. There are a lot like you that loved baby tortoises, ended up adopting them or a couple of them and don’t realize how much work they’re getting themselves into. Torties live a long time, and so many end up in shelters and rescues because they are failed to be taken care of properly, or the owner simply don’t want them because of the work . I would recommend looking at a couple rescues maybe on Facebook or so maybe somebody here might have some good contacts that they could set you up with. I adopted/rescued a tortoise from an older woman about three years ago, the tort, who is now 19 years old, is the sweetest little Russian tortoise ever and I absolutely adore him, if you’re considering adoption, it’s the best way to go and it’s incredibly rewarding!


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 10, 2022)

Hello and welcome. I'm glad I took on an adult Russian which is close to the same care of a Hermans. He really needed help and a home. I was in my 50's so the way I see things I need to live until I'm around 106. Also, with an adult you can learn with fewer mistakes as you learn about Tortoises in general. Then if you feel you want a baby you'll have experience. But either way is up to you and your circumstances. I'm really glad you found this site because at least you'll have good info to make the right decision for you.


----------



## TortymcShorty (Jun 11, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Hello! Welcome to the form, we’re so glad you’re here! Might I ask how old you are, where you are located and how do you plan to care for it? You are correct all right, tortoises are definitely a lifelong commitment, it is important to make sure that you know how you’re going to plan to care for them in the future. If you are concerned about adopting a baby because it might outlive you or you have specific concerns on how you’re going to care for it, I would 100% recommend an adult that needs to be adopted from a shelter or a rescue. There are a lot like you that loved baby tortoises, ended up adopting them or a couple of them and don’t realize how much work they’re getting themselves into. Torties live a long time, and so many end up in shelters and rescues because they are failed to be taken care of properly, or the owner simply don’t want them because of the work . I would recommend looking at a couple rescues maybe on Facebook or so maybe somebody here might have some good contacts that they could set you up with. I adopted/rescued a tortoise from an older woman about three years ago, the tort, who is now 19 years old, is the sweetest little Russian tortoise ever and I absolutely adore him, if you’re considering adoption, it’s the best way to go and it’s incredibly rewarding!


Yes, I would love to adopt a tort!! We live in Texas right now but my family is moving to Tennessee at the end of this summer. I would rather not say my exact age if that’s ok, so I’ll just say I’m in my late teens at the moment. (Just a privacy thing haha) I’ve been looking into a couple sources to adopt an older Herman’s or Russian recently. I’m aware not only do they need a lot of care and time but also a lot of space, so I figured a smaller breed will fit us more since I would love to build a big outdoor enclosure (with the limited outdoor space in mind) with a tornado safe space. (I know it’s a pretty big threat to the area) and I’ll definitely get some sort of enclosure that I can put away easily if I need to bring it inside. 

In planning to care for it, I would build an enclosure beforehand and research research research. I think once I have all the necessary materials for the care research is one of the most important steps in seeing if a tort is right for you. My parents are both on board with the idea as long as I do all the planning and research myself and pay for the materials and vet expenses myself. I actually have a friend who used to own a few red foots, so I plan on asking for a lot of advice haha. 

Thanks for taking the time to respond to me! I agree that adopting is a rewarding experience and I will definitely look more into some possible rescues or more older torts in need of a new home. All the best, Ollie


----------



## wellington (Jun 11, 2022)

Just keep in mind a Russian and Hermanns still need a 4x8 foot minimum enclosure. 
With you going off to college soon an adult would probably be better and even better if you can leave him with your parents while you are away at college. Then when you're out of school and on your own with your own place, you could get a hatchling and live that experience if you wanted too. A lot of young people give up their torts once in college because they just don't have the time to care for them like they need and want. So keep that in mind too.


----------



## TortymcShorty (Jun 12, 2022)

wellington said:


> Just keep in mind a Russian and Hermanns still need a 4x8 foot minimum enclosure.
> With you going off to college soon an adult would probably be better and even better if you can leave him with your parents while you are away at college. Then when you're out of school and on your own with your own place, you could get a hatchling and live that experience if you wanted too. A lot of young people give up their torts once in college because they just don't have the time to care for them like they need and want. So keep that in mind too.


Thanks for the advice, I’ll keep this in mind


----------



## Tom (Jun 12, 2022)

TortymcShorty said:


> Hi, I’m looking to adopt a hermans tortoise at the moment, but I’m aware they live a long time and want to know which is a better decision. I love babies but I don’t want to go to college and not know what to do with my tortoise. I also know adults too live a long time and I will have to make arrangements for if life takes an unexpected turn or I pass before the tortoise. Any advice is appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks so much!


First, you won't be adopting a tortoise. You will be buying a tortoise.

Next, tortoises require enormous enclosures to live and thrive. Even the smallest species need 4x8 feet. This is not something that you can easily haul around from dorm to dorm in college. If you buy a tortoise now and plan on leaving it at home, you better be sure your parents want a tortoise and will be willing to do all that is necessary to care for it day after day. This is no small job and frozen winters make it even tougher. You might be better off getting a different reptile pet that has easier care requirements and smaller space requirements until you are settled in your own place after college. Blue tongue skinks, bearded dragons, leopard or crested geckos, and several snake species can all fit this bill.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 14, 2022)

I agree with TOM in your case.
However as a general answer to that question, I say get an adult.
As long as you're capable of providing the space and care needed. An adult is less likely to get sick. To flip on it's back. To get carried away by a predator and is just hardier in general.
Also. You often find unwanted adults for adoption that have outgrown their current homes. Etc. And most of them will still provide a lifetime of companionship


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 14, 2022)

TortymcShorty said:


> Yes, I would love to adopt a tort!! We live in Texas right now but my family is moving to Tennessee at the end of this summer. I would rather not say my exact age if that’s ok, so I’ll just say I’m in my late teens at the moment. (Just a privacy thing haha) I’ve been looking into a couple sources to adopt an older Herman’s or Russian recently. I’m aware not only do they need a lot of care and time but also a lot of space, so I figured a smaller breed will fit us more since I would love to build a big outdoor enclosure (with the limited outdoor space in mind) with a tornado safe space. (I know it’s a pretty big threat to the area) and I’ll definitely get some sort of enclosure that I can put away easily if I need to bring it inside.
> 
> In planning to care for it, I would build an enclosure beforehand and research research research. I think once I have all the necessary materials for the care research is one of the most important steps in seeing if a tort is right for you. My parents are both on board with the idea as long as I do all the planning and research myself and pay for the materials and vet expenses myself. I actually have a friend who used to own a few red foots, so I plan on asking for a lot of advice haha.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to respond to me! I agree that adopting is a rewarding experience and I will definitely look more into some possible rescues or more older torts in need of a new home. All the best, Ollie


Yes I build my little Sapphire's enclosure to easily put away for winter because I'm in Ohio. He has his winter enclosure inside.  I like wood with the metal patches, corner braces, etc etc etc. If you plan it right it fits together like a playpen.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 14, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Yes I build my little Sapphire's enclosure to easily put away for winter because I'm in Ohio. He has his winter enclosure inside.  I like wood with the metal patches, corner braces, etc etc etc. If you plan it right it fits together like a playpen.
> View attachment 346035


Nice. Neat work!


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 15, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nice. Neat work!


Thank you. It actually comes apart easily and can be stored in the winter if I choose.


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 25, 2022)

It's a great idea to research before getting a tortoise, and I would advise reading the caresheets of the species you are considering so that you can see how much work and expense is involved in looking after them properly. Anyone can get a tort but correct care needs space, time and money.
Also because of their needs you must be sure that when you go to college you are not making your parents lives harder and/or that they are prepared to put the work in too. With climbing energy bills, lamps for a tort may not be something they are prepared to fund.


----------

